# Penn 114H



## fluidation (May 16, 2005)

I am trying to find information on a Penn 6/0 (114H) that I have. It has black side plates and the right plate actually says 114h. All the rest of these I have seen are maroon or dark red. I have been told by an old salt that when when Penn first started to make the 114h they used what they had and made the sideplates black. Figured this would be the best place to ask this. I cant find any information about this, any would be interesting. Thanks


----------



## Shattered-Pole (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm not a reel guru, but around here I'm seeing some of the same thing, tho I'm seeing less of the 114h and more of the 114h2's. Sideplates seem to be shifting to the red colored ones, but I'm still seeing a mix of black and red in the stores that are marked as the same reel. kinda makes it hard to tell if you are looking at different models just at a glance. just a guess, but I'd agree with the vet that you talked to before.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Maybe it is just old... I have a very old 6/0, black sideplates, green handle.


----------



## bgrabs1 (Sep 13, 2010)

My understanding is the black 114h is referred to as the Senator and the red 114h is the Special Senator. The special senator has become the norm as fewer and fewer shops carry the older black version. The reason is the gear ratio. The black senators have slower gear ratios than the special senators. The senator set the standard for big game fishing for years, but since lever drag reels have become affordable, the senators are becoming more obsolete. One thing is for sure though, you can't break a senator. Also, I think the black senators are made in china now, whereas the special senators are still made in the USA but I'm not positive of this.


----------



## fluidation (May 16, 2005)

The one I have is an older Senator with the chrome brass spool and a caramel colored, torpedo shaped handle


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

check the size of the drag washers. the main gear and drag washers are smaller on the 114. i have a 4/0 that is black and one that is red. the higher speed reels have larger gears and drag. black 6/0's i think i would look at doing a drag upgrade.


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

bgrabs1 said:


> My understanding is the black 114h is referred to as the Senator and the red 114h is the Special Senator. The special senator has become the norm as fewer and fewer shops carry the older black version. The reason is the gear ratio. The black senators have slower gear ratios than the special senators. The senator set the standard for big game fishing for years, but since lever drag reels have become affordable, the senators are becoming more obsolete. One thing is for sure though, you can't break a senator. Also, I think the black senators are made in china now, whereas the special senators are still made in the USA but I'm not positive of this.


 if it is made in china it will have a black cap covering the screw that holds on the handle. it is very true senators and special senators are bullit proof. i think of them like the ak47 of fishing reels. i only use senators and special senators.


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

fluidation said:


> The one I have is an older Senator with the chrome brass spool and a caramel colored, torpedo shaped handle


 i have a 9/0 that looks exactly the same.


----------



## 32redman (Apr 20, 2005)

Black side plate slow gear ratio red side plate higher gear ratio


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Not necessarily...............some HS's are blk. i.e. 505HS


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

V-Bottom said:


> Not necessarily...............some HS's are blk. i.e. 505HS


The 505HS is a Jigmaster....... just say'n


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

If you do have a 6/0 with black sideplates and it says 114H. It will have 9/0 (115 gears and drag washers. The regular 6/0's have smaller gears and washers. Can you post some pic's of the reel?


----------



## fluidation (May 16, 2005)

Its got the big gears and drag washers, same as 9/0, says 114 H on right sideplate and is BLACK


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

I also am not an expert but I believe like the previous guy says, the maroon ones have a higher gear ratio and spool bearings. The black ones have low gear ratio and bushings. I own both types and the black ones can be mounted on a boat trailer to wench the boat on. When I take mine apart that's all I can see as a difference along with the newer ones don't have as many drag washers. I will admit I haven't bought a new one in 15 years and things do change.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

One thing I know for sure about the Penn senator reels is that they get rusted so easy. I have both black and red senator reels. These reels are heavy!


----------



## BU (Dec 9, 2007)

I've never seen a 114H with black sideplates. Only seen Maroon or Red. COOL


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

normally on the 3-4-6/0 reels the black side plates are lower gear ratios 

maroon or red H = higher ratio

the colored handles were on the 60-70's models red/green/yellow

2 diff. spools, chrome plated brass or stainless steel

there were some versions with diff stacks of washers and drag discs in the particular model depending on age. all can be changed to the HT-100's , which really helps the drags out.


----------

